# 2009 GRF Calendar (Adult Dogs) - Preview



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I know it is a lot of work Joe, but that looks great!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Joe, I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks I am glad someone likes it, I spent a while adjusting photos and creating it.
As soon as I get all the photos, Adult and Puppy calendar will be available for sale.

Unfortunately, I won't be able to send free calendars as I originally though I will be.
I am happy I have just about to pay monthly to run this forum...


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

What an excellent bunch of Goldens~

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I for one would never have expected a calendar for free and I can't imagine anyone would...they must be quite expensive to print.

What a fantastic job, it is gorgeous, there are some gorgeous goldies on this forum!! Well done Joe, you have done a beautiful job!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It turned out great Joe !!! Some great looking Goldens in there.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Puppy calendar will also look good. Anyways, I can't put it on sale yet. Waiting for photo originals from Id_Hannah, Hooch and two november winners.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks really nice! Can't wait to order!!


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

WOW I just got chills...that is AWESOME Joe!!!:You_Rock_
I have to say that I am very honored about our win. I had never entered this particular contest before and am kind of "new" here. It really means alot to me and will realistically be bittersweet next year when I open to November. 

Love you guys and thanks again Joe! :smooch:


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

outstanding! Joe, you have outdone yourself. The pics are great and it definitely shows the huge amount of time you've devoted to the calendars.

I agree that you shouldn't have to give out the calendars for free although I think you might make allowances for some of the members considering their financial status.

The call is certainly yours.............

Incredible job, my friend.

Can't wait to get both calendars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SJ


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow,amazing.How can I order one or two?


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow!! They look great!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Looks great!! I won't be able to buy one  (even though Tucker's in the puppy one so I really wanted one) but I just don't have any money. I've already skipped on two credit card bills this month.

I have no doubt they'll look awesome in person though!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome job Joe, I love it. Can't wait to order one


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*2009 calendar*

It's so much fun to see pictures that got my vote. I cannot wait to order a copy or two! Thanks Joe for all you do.:smooch:


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Puppy Calendar Preview is online now:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=47237


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great Job on both Joe. My DH always gets me a Golden Calender for Christmas. I'll direct him here this year!  Which do I get??? Puppy or Adult???? I have a question/ suggestion. Is there a Calender of both? Maybe an 18 month Calender?


----------

